# misc/mc with non-latin directories



## YuryG (Jun 18, 2017)

Since latest I have the problem of misc/mc not working with directories containing non-Latin symbols. Even spaces are trouble. I start `eom Some.jpg`, for example, and if it's from directory with even space in its name, I get "file not found" and `mc` throws me a level up that directory. But I still can walk through the contents of filesystem.
Terminal window character encoding tried were "CP866", "UTF-8" and some others,— none works.


----------

